# Help with leash pulling



## goldgirldoggie (Apr 25, 2021)

My dog is pretty good when we are walking on the sidewalk but when there is an interesting scent on the grass for example, then she will pull 

even if I stop moving at that point to prevent rewarding her for pulling, I often find that she has the leash straight and is already smelling whatever it is she wanted to smell. So even with me standing still, as soon as I feel tension, she is already sniffing, so she still gets rewarded. 

what should I do to stop her from doing this? Thanks


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes, same here with Archie. I took another poster's suggestion about leash pulling in general and that was to call Archie back to me, which for us is the "hand" command, then make him sit, then we proceed. After only a few days, he's starting to understand that pulling is getting him nowhere in a hurry! BUT, the sniffing thing sends him into another universe and he doesn't even hear me when I say "hand". I have to go and put my hand under his nose and break him from his state of nirvana. I can't always walk in the middle of the street...too dangerous, so the need to smell every blade of grass to the point that his teeth chatter is 🤯🤯🤯. Hopefully an expert will help us solve this problem!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

How old are these dogs? Where are they in obedience training? How much exercise are they getting? How often are they off lead?
Do you understand that walking on lead at heel is a disciplined act that dogs don't typically enjoy?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You’re both giving them too much lead if they’re doing this. Keep the leash very short, as in only about a foot between your hand and their heads. Leash length is _earned. _Giving too much lead is one of the most common mistakes. The more lead they have, the less control you have. They need to learn that sniffing is not ok _without permission. _And pulling is _*never *_ok. 

This may not be what you want to hear, but you need to correct this behavior. Use your scary dog trainer/serious mom/teacher voice. Use physical corrections (this does NOT mean you need to cause pain): proper collar corrections, grabbing the back of the neck, etc. 

Whatever you’re doing isn’t getting the point across. Allowing the behavior to even start is rewarding it. Allowing it to continue is reinforcing it long term.

I made many mistakes when teaching leash walking with Rocket and I was determined not to make the same mistakes with Eevee. She learned to walk nicely with a 4-ft slip lead at 8 weeks old. And that’s all I used for many months. In fact, it’s all I still use for just walking. Slip leads are self-correcting and can be used for life, once taught. Puppy pulls, the lead tightens.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Here is what I consider a form of "Positive Training". Walking at heel should usually be followed by something a retriever enjoys, like retrieving a bird.

People think they are doing their dog a favor by putting them on lead and walking a mile or two. From the dogs perspective, you are showing him a bunch of neat stuff to investigate, great places to run, things to chase and not allowing any of it.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

SRW said:


> Here is what I consider a form of "Positive Training". Walking at heel should usually be followed by something a retriever enjoys, like retrieving a bird.
> 
> People think they are doing their dog a favor by putting them on lead and walking a mile or two. From the dogs perspective, you are showing him a bunch of neat stuff to investigate, great places to run, things to chase and not allowing any of it.


I agree with this. We rarely walk our dogs for the sake of walking. There’s usually a purpose, a destination.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> I agree with this. We rarely walk our dogs for the sake of walking. There’s usually a purpose, a destination.


And I'll bet your pups walk at heel happy and full of anticipation.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Some disagree with this, but my field dog trainers taught me how to use a pinch collar to teach the dog to heel, sit, and down. Since then, we have used these to train all of our Goldens. I prefer to use a particular style of collar, as they have a good latch, that prohibits the collar from falling off the dog. I would not use this on any dog that is not 6 months or older. Below is the place I get my collars from. Good Luck

www.lolalimited.net


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

SRW said:


> People think they are doing their dog a favor by putting them on lead and walking a mile or two. From the dogs perspective, you are showing him a bunch of neat stuff to investigate, great places to run, things to chase and not allowing any of it.


Very important.



ArkansasGold said:


> I agree with this. We rarely walk our dogs for the sake of walking. There’s usually a purpose, a destination.


Same


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

goldgirldoggie said:


> My dog is pretty good when we are walking on the sidewalk but when there is an interesting scent on the grass for example, then she will pull


I think you need to go back to basics with her. Work on heel training close in and sitting on command with the appropriate collar and treats if necessary. Then introduce distractions like grassy areas. Give her places you allow her to sniff and explore that you choose (not her). As mentioned, heel training can be stressful. Follow up the training sessions with some fun time, chasing bumpers or a toy on a long lead or the like. Proper use of a choke or prong collar will be your friend for this.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

sam34 said:


> treats if necessary. Then introduce distractions


Treats are never necessary for teaching heeling but they would be a good distraction.


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

SRW said:


> People think they are doing their dog a favor by putting them on lead and walking a mile or two. From the dogs perspective, you are showing him a bunch of neat stuff to investigate, great places to run, things to chase and not allowing any of it.


Ha ha, while I totally agree with that in principle... From the dog owner's prospective, we have a cabin in the middle of 5000 acres of wilderness at our summer place. It comes with goose poop, coyote poop, lots of deer poop, bear poop, deer gut piles (in season) and other dead things that would even turn the stomach of a self proscribed raw feeder, not to mention porcupines and skunks. Basically a diarrhea and smell fest at times, but I love it up here. 

Until the dog learns the basics of lead training, not pulling, learning to "leave it", and a great recall, I'm not too keen on much off lead work. I'm lucky I can mow a straight line on our field and use it for off lead bumper training with our 5 month old to encourage good recall without her running around me. Someone in suburbia doesn't likely have those options, so the leash walking is a necessary evil. Our winter place is in suburbia, so I know that well. We do the best we can down there. The plus is that this dog is already better on a lead than our previous dogs that didn't get that much lead work.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for all the great strategies and a reminder that I need to go back to square-1 on leash training! After reading through the posts, I realize all of the leash misbehavior is 100% my doing. In CA, I had been diligently training on loose leash walking (which is a CGC task) and only sniffing, if I gave the "sniffy" command and it was starting to click. Also, in CA Archie had a backyard to do his "thing"  so no need to walk for walking's sake. Fast forward to our move to Boston IN December, with NO enclosed backyard and ICE 😱! Since we now had to walk several times per day and I wasn't used to walking on ice even wearing my Yaktrax, (a brutal reminder that I'm 64 😆 !), a slight pull from then 10-month old Archie scared me, sooooo...I bought a Gentle Leader and there went all the leash behavior training. And full disclosure, I was still using the GL even after the ice was gone, because quite frankly it was easier for me 😬. Now, because I didn't do the right thing 3-months ago, I have to go back to square-1 and retrain 15-month old Archie on appropriate leash behavior. Thanks again for the reality check!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

JulieCAinMA said:


> Thanks for all the great strategies and a reminder that I need to go back to square-1 on leash training! After reading through the posts, I realize all of the leash misbehavior is 100% my doing. In CA, I had been diligently training on loose leash walking (which is a CGC task) and only sniffing, if I gave the "sniffy" command and it was starting to click. Also, in CA Archie had a backyard to do his "thing"  so no need to walk for walking's sake. Fast forward to our move to Boston IN December, with NO enclosed backyard and ICE 😱! Since we now had to walk several times per day and I wasn't used to walking on ice even wearing my Yaktrax, (a brutal reminder that I'm 64 😆 !), a slight pull from then 10-month old Archie scared me, sooooo...I bought a Gentle Leader and there went all the leash behavior training. And full disclosure, I was still using the GL even after the ice was gone, because quite frankly it was easier for me 😬. Now, because I didn't do the right thing 3-months ago, I have to go back to square-1 and retrain 15-month old Archie on appropriate leash behavior. Thanks again for the reality check!


First...throw the gentle leader away! For walks that you don't truly need a "heel". You just need a polite walk with no pulling. Get him into an obedience class. It's a great place to start with training with distractions because the situation is controlled. When out for a walk, if he pulls just turn and walk the other way! No warning, no talking, no tugging the leash. Allow him to fail. Don't stop to wait on him. You WANT to catch him off guard! You want him to think, "Oh crap, she's crazy and I need to watch her" Doing this teaches him to pay attention to you. On the other side of the coin, let him sniff when he hasn't pulled you to it. The key is getting him to walk nicely while allowing him to still be a dog. Even those of us with highly trained dogs allow sniffing on walks and don't require a heel.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

sam34 said:


> I'm lucky I can mow a straight line on our field and use it for off lead bumper training with our 5 month old to encourage good recall without her running around me.


I would not do that.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

sam34 said:


> Until the dog learns the basics of lead training, not pulling, learning to "leave it", and a great recall, I'm not too keen on much off lead work. I'm lucky I can mow a straight line on our field and use it for off lead bumper training with our 5 month old to encourage good recall without her running around me. Someone in suburbia doesn't likely have those options, so the leash walking is a necessary evil. Our winter place is in suburbia, so I know that well. We do the best we can down there. The plus is that this dog is already better on a lead than our previous dogs that didn't get that much lead work.


I live in suburbia....I've trained 2 dogs to do a little field work. I have never had the need or desire to mow a line for a recall. You train with a long line if the puppy needs it. I feel like you are teaching the puppy to never go into tall grass.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

DevWind said:


> I feel like you are teaching the puppy to never go into tall grass.


Even worse, reinforcing their natural tendency to follow a path.

Mowing paths and then crossing them at various angles on marks and blinds is a good training concept.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

SRW said:


> Even worse, reinforcing their natural tendency to follow a path.
> 
> Mowing paths and then crossing them at various angles on marks and blinds is a good training concept.


That's the truth. Pilot's rookie mistake was following a mow line.


----------



## Rockalicious (Nov 23, 2020)

sam34 said:


> Ha ha, while I totally agree with that in principle... From the dog owner's prospective, we have a cabin in the middle of 5000 acres of wilderness at our summer place. It comes with goose poop, coyote poop, lots of deer poop, bear poop, deer gut piles (in season) and other dead things that would even turn the stomach of a self proscribed raw feeder, not to mention porcupines and skunks. Basically a diarrhea and smell fest at times, but I love it up here.
> 
> Until the dog learns the basics of lead training, not pulling, learning to "leave it", and a great recall, I'm not too keen on much off lead work. I'm lucky I can mow a straight line on our field and use it for off lead bumper training with our 5 month old to encourage good recall without her running around me. Someone in suburbia doesn't likely have those options, so the leash walking is a necessary evil. Our winter place is in suburbia, so I know that well. We do the best we can down there. The plus is that this dog is already better on a lead than our previous dogs that didn't get that much lead work.


I appreciate this perspective. It would be wonderful to not have to walk our dogs without a destination or purpose, but the fact of the matter is that in suburbia, that's often not possible. Not everyone has a ton of property or even a fenced in yard where they can exercise their pups, so leashed walks are a necessary "evil." I am not concerned with a strict heel; my goal is to have my 9 month old walk nicely and just not pull or lunge at the end of his leash. There are so many opinions about the best way to teach this - choke collar, prong collar, gentle leader, flat collar, harness, etc. For everyone that says, "Definitely A, never B!" there are just as many that say the opposite. The struggle is real!


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Oops, maybe on the mow line. We'll see. She's young and right now I'm working on a straight recall right back to me. Not all bumpers land in the mow line, and she has no issues going after them in the edges of the tall grass. For right now, it gives me a level of control where I can run her off lead and encourage her to run straight to me and not around. You're right, maybe a mistake in the long term. FWIW, her recall is great, so far. I'll definitely change things up soon, as she gets more trustworthy.


----------



## unpublishable (Dec 29, 2021)

SRW said:


> Here is what I consider a form of "Positive Training". Walking at heel should usually be followed by something a retriever enjoys, like retrieving a bird.
> 
> People think they are doing their dog a favor by putting them on lead and walking a mile or two. From the dogs perspective, you are showing him a bunch of neat stuff to investigate, great places to run, things to chase and not allowing any of it.


Agree with this. A walk is not often true exercise/stimulation/activity for a golden or similar energy-level breed. I live in an urban environment so i need to go out of my way (relative to those in suburbs or rural areas) for my golden’s daily activity. walks around the block before the daily activity are just to relieve himself. he knows he doesn’t need to sniff everything because around 5 or 6 pm, we’re going out to for an activity for 2+ hours and he gets to engage his natural instincts, including smelling!


----------



## Rockalicious (Nov 23, 2020)

unpublishable said:


> Agree with this. A walk is not often true exercise/stimulation/activity for a golden or similar energy-level breed. I live in an urban environment so i need to go out of my way (relative to those in suburbs or rural areas) for my golden’s daily activity. walks around the block before the daily activity are just to relieve himself. he knows he doesn’t need to sniff everything because around 5 or 6 pm, we’re going out to for an activity for 2+ hours and he gets to engage his natural instincts, including smelling!


Curious as to what your 2+hour activities are?


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Gotta teach the dog to pay attention to you. Lots of ways to do that, but each one generates a complaint by someone and a compliment by someone. Do what works for you.


----------



## unpublishable (Dec 29, 2021)

Rockalicious said:


> Curious as to what your 2+hour activities are?


It's a mix of running, hiking, or retrieving. My golden is 5 months old, so he has stamina that an adult or senior may not. I will usually go to a beach, trail, or field and engage with him. For the most part, he is off leash in these spaces. On occasion, we will meet up with my friends who have dogs. He and their dogs get along and play well together.


----------

